# I need spring and summer soup ideas!



## ChumSlam

I am great at heavy winter soups and chili's but the light spring and summer soups im not that great at. Any ideas for awesome light soups? 

Thank you in advance everybody!


----------



## Dawgluver

I picked up some excellent chicken and cilantro mini dumplings from Costco the other day.  My plan is to cook a few in chicken broth along with shredded ginger, green onion, lime juice, some fish sauce, and maybe some coconut water.

Tom Khah soup would also be nice, maybe with shrimp.

Gazpacho is good, also anything with watermelon or cucumber, or both.  Puree and add some lime juice and cilantro if you like it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I was going to suggest potsticker soup.  Chicken tortilla soup is good for summer time, too!

Any clear broth soup is a winner for me.


----------



## shells4

I am not so good at summer soups either.  One of my favorite is chicken broth, small pieces of chicken, onion, garlic, tiny pasta stars, fresh spinach, and grape tomatoes cut in half.  Add the spinach and tomatoes the last couple of mintues.  very good and light.


----------



## Aunt Bea

How about Gazpacho?

I make a version similar to this one from Ina Garten.  I do mine in the blender, I roughly chop each vegetable and put it into the blender with some of the tomato juice, give it a quick zap or two, dump it out and onto the next.  I like it to be a little bit on the chunky side.  If you process it a little too long then serve it in a pretty glass with a shot of vodka, no one will care! 

Don't get hung up on exactly which vegetables and herbs to use.  Use what is plentiful and inexpensive in your area.

Zhizara mentioned a simple Gazpacho, a few days ago, made with tomato juice and salsa.  I need to give that a try!

Gazpacho Recipe : Ina Garten : Food Network


----------



## menumaker

I am a soup addict all year round and prefer light soups for these seasons.
 If you have, or make chicken stock or vegetable stock then use that as a base and add a little cream  for;
 1.Cream of    celery,
 2.  "        "    asparagus
 3. "        "    Fennel.

Saute some sliced onion along with the chopped celery/ asparagus / fennel, season and then Blitz. Add cream just before serving. Also a garnish of blue cheese and croutons is good with any of the above. they are very nice served chilled as well.
Carrot and coriander, cauliflower and sage, beetroot and orange,. Garden pea with mint. Same method as above but cream is unnecessary. 
As you can see, these are vegetable soups but prawn bisque is wonderful and light if you like shellfish. Hope this helps.


----------



## menumaker

SORRY!!
I meant to say, *add your stock after sauteing and before blitzing*. Hope I haven't muddled you


----------



## cave76

I've had many compliments on this:

*Chilled Lettuce Soup*

1 large onion, sliced

Salt and ground pepper

2 to 3 heads romaine lettuce, cut into thin ribbons

2 cups chicken stock

1/2 to 1 cup cream or half-and-half

Small croutons or crumbled bacon for garnish.

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/04/07/dining/07minirex2.html

*I've used iceberg lettuce also.*


----------



## Mad Cook

ChumSlam said:


> I am great at heavy winter soups and chili's but the light spring and summer soups im not that great at. Any ideas for awesome light soups?
> 
> Thank you in advance everybody!


Chilled soups - cucumber soup, tomato and orange, vichssoise, and someone has mentioned gazpacho.


----------



## Aunt Bea

menumaker said:


> I am a soup addict all year round and prefer light soups for these seasons.
> If you have, or make chicken stock or vegetable stock then use that as a base and add a little cream  for;
> 1.Cream of    celery,
> 2.  "        "    asparagus
> 3. "        "    Fennel.
> 
> Saute some sliced onion along with the chopped celery/ asparagus / fennel, season and then Blitz. Add cream just before serving. Also a garnish of blue cheese and croutons is good with any of the above. they are very nice served chilled as well.
> Carrot and coriander, cauliflower and sage, beetroot and orange,. Garden pea with mint. Same method as above but cream is unnecessary.
> As you can see, these are vegetable soups but prawn bisque is wonderful and light if you like shellfish. Hope this helps.



I like to do this with the leftover vegetables from the previous nights dinner, it makes a quick inexpensive lunch.  Use what you have on hand to make a small one or two bowl batch.  It is also a perfect way to use the last few stalks of celery in the crisper drawer.

Another that just came to mind is salad soup, take the previous nights leftover salad or the last couple cups of "bag" salad along with whatever else you find in the refrigerator and buzz it in the blender, with some chicken stock, cream or tomato juice, season and serve hot or ice cold.


----------



## jabbur

This peanut soup is good both warm and cold.

Cream of Peanut Soup : The Colonial Williamsburg Official History & Citizenship Site


----------



## taxlady

Some great ideas here. I printed out the NY Times lettuce soup recipe, that Cave suggested, as a PDF.


----------



## cave76

taxlady said:


> Some great ideas here. I printed out the NY Times lettuce soup recipe, that Cave suggested, as a PDF.



I think you'll like it. It's a good way to use that half head of lettuce that starts to get a little rust on it. ( trim it off, of course).

For people who live alone there seems to be a half head of lettuce way too often! (That's me, tax---- you may not live alone, can't remember)


----------



## GotGarlic

jabbur said:


> This peanut soup is good both warm and cold.
> 
> Cream of Peanut Soup : The Colonial Williamsburg Official History & Citizenship Site



Good to know - thanks  I served this recipe hot for Thanksgiving, but I never thought to serve it cold.


----------



## salt and pepper

*vichyssoise** , potato & leek soup. Served hot or cold, I like it chilled.*


----------



## CWS4322

Dawglover's http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f56/asparagus-dandelion-mushroom-soup-85499.html

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f56/spinach-and-radish-soup-69161.html

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f17/what-is-your-favorite-way-to-make-radish-soup-72694.html

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f56/dilled-carrot-soup-83717.html

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f56/iso-tnt-parsley-soup-77246.html

The soup sub-forum has tons of recipes.


----------

